# Over feeding my 6 month old??



## Yzma (Feb 12, 2018)

I have a 6 month old female german shepherd and I’m worried we’re overfeeding her. She’s eating more than the chart recommends, but I didn’t realize how much more until I finished a 25 lb bag in 16 days.. and when I did the math with the chart the bag should’ve lasted us 18 days! The thing is.. we’ve tried cutting down her food and she gets SO hungry. She’s currently 50lbs, I can feel her ribs and spine easily. Should I be worried? The brand is Acana Large Breed Puppy Food.


----------



## Yzma (Feb 12, 2018)

Correction: The bag should’ve lasted 28 days***


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

What kind of food? That is the first thing to be known.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My puppy was growing so fast at 6 months that I was feeding her close to double the recommended amount and she could have and would have eaten more! Don't worry so much about the chart, just keep the puppy in good shape. If you can see or feel her ribs easily with the backs of your hands, and she has a distinct taper just before the hind quarters, then you're definitely not over feeding!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How much are you feeding in cups per day, and how much does the chart on the bag recommend for a puppy her size?


----------



## Yzma (Feb 12, 2018)

Acana large breed puppy. According to the chart she should be eating about 3 1/2 cups, she eats about 4-4 1/2 cups a day


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

Do you feed her all in one meal or do you feed her twice a day? I've found that if I feed one large meal my dog would beg the rest of the day for food but if I split it into 2 feedings she did better. She still begged a bit but she was food obsessed. Is yours food obsessed?


----------



## Yzma (Feb 12, 2018)

She’s fed 3 times a day. We tried to switch her to twice daily but she seemed even hungrier so we thought we’d keep doing three times until she’s fully grown. She’s super active if this matters. She gets tons of exercise.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

When Scarlet was that age, she ate about 5 cups a day. At 18 months, she now eats 3 cups. She needed more when she was growing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I go by their body condition, not by the bag. Every food is different and every dog's metabolism as well. before I feed them I look at them; sometimes they get more than other times. You have to keep pups very lean and not go by their hungry eyes.


----------



## Yzma (Feb 12, 2018)

That’s as my thought as well. Some days when it’s like -40 all day she doesn’t get as much exercise because her paws get too cold, and on those days she doesn’t get as much food. Like I said she’s definitely not fat so I think I’m gonna keep doing what I’m doing while she’s growing and keep my eye on her weight.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Checked for worms?


----------



## Yzma (Feb 12, 2018)

I haven't checked for worms, however I haven't noticed any in her poop. I can keep it in mind to keep a lookout for that. She doesn't seem to have any other signs of worms either


----------

